# [Résolu] Passage à systemd : le cauchemard continue

## Chr0nos

Bonjours à tous, je rencontre un gros soucis pour passer de udev à systemd :  je me paie une infinitée de soucis de dépendences diverses et variées...

coté use j'ai:

 *Quote:*   

> StarK package.use # cat udev.use 
> 
> sys-fs/udev -gudev
> 
> virtual/udev gudev hwdb -kmod -introspection -static-libs
> ...

 

et dans le make.conf un: systemd -consolekit udev

le soucis en lui meme:

 *Quote:*   

> StarK shm # emerge -aDvnuN1 mate
> 
> !!! Repository 'pcsx2' is missing masters attribute in '/var/lib/layman/pcsx2/metadata/layout.conf'
> 
> !!! Set 'masters = gentoo' in this file for future compatibility
> ...

 

du coup j'en arrive a un stade ou je ne sais plus quoi faire pour que ca marche...

quelqu'un aurais il une idée ?

je suis en ~amd64Last edited by Chr0nos on Fri Aug 02, 2013 9:07 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## k-root

fait un emerge -C sur les packages qui dépendent de package blocker déjà installé ,  c'est un peu le même type de pb que dans ce thread : 

 *Quote:*   

> the emerge @preserve-rebuld still shows me so unresolved conflicts :  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-965698-highlight-.html ...

 

----------

## Chr0nos

merci ca semble compiler ^ juste la derniere version de boost qui fail au build mais je l'ai masqué et ca va au poil

en gros ma gentoo revit  :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

chuper !  :Smile: 

----------

